

Chris Sacca can’t wait for the tech industry to crash - mef
http://www.businessinsider.com/legendary-investor-chris-sacca-cant-wait-for-the-tech-industry-to-crash-2015-3

======
tswartz
Most interesting bit from the brief article is a nameless company raising $1
billion so it can get the media attention and thus make recruiting easier.

>>When he pressed the company to come up with why they needed all that money,
they called a billion dollar investment “table stakes” for a company at their
stage.

“If we’re going to recruit we have to be on a list of unicorn companies, so it
has to be at least a billion,” he was told.

Sacca wasn’t convinced by that argument in the slightest.

“That’s f–ed,” he told the audience. “That’s completely f–ed.”

~~~
amyjess
Yeah, that really disturbed me.

Honestly, Silicon Valley just creeps me out, and this is one of the reasons
why. I much prefer the tech startup scene in North Texas, which is far saner.

